# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Алфавит женских недостатков

## Irina

*Алфавит женских недостатков:*





> А – автомобиль. Женщина за рулем страшнее мартышки с гранатой. Это уже настолько банально, что недостойно и упоминания. И все же это – неопровержимый факт.
> Б – болтовня по телефону. Только женщина может часа два мило щебетать по телефону, а потом спросить: "А с кем я говорю?" – и выяснить, что человек просто ошибся номером.
> В – вымогательство. "А Маше муж шубку новую купил", – скажет она и задумчиво потупит взгляд. Через полчаса ненароком обронит: "А Светке ухажер колечко с бриллиантом подарил". Еще минут через 15 ты узнаешь и об Ире, и о Юле, и о Тане… Чтобы прекратить это издевательство, приходится мчаться в магазин за "чудесными сапожками", которые она присмотрела.
> Г – губная помада. Какой-то ученый подсчитал, что мужчина за всю свою жизнь съедает не менее 3 килограммов губной помады. Женщины говорят, что красят губы для того, чтобы нравиться мужчинам, а на самом деле просто безбожно их травят.
> Д – диета. Приходишь с работы усталый, злой и голодный. Открываешь холодильник, а там – три морковки в компании с листиком салата. Она невинно хлопает ресницами: "Дорогой, я села на диету. Может, и тебе попробовать?"
> Е – еда. Неумение готовить – самый страшный женский недостаток. По сравнению с ним семь смертных грехов – просто детский лепет. Все же знают, через что лежит путь к сердцу мужчины.
> Ж – жеманство. И почему женщины так любят ломаться, кривляться, вечно строить из себя недотрог?
> З – зеркало. Самая изощренная пытка для женщины: купить ей дюжину модных платьев и запереть в комнате без зеркала.
> И – истеричность. Все женщины – истерички, а те, кто не истерички, просто умело притворяются.
> ...

----------


## Asteriks

Женского юмора не существует? А что, у меня мужской?

----------


## BiZ111

Ахаха))) Да-да, отличная статья

----------

